# My other furbabies !



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

My other pet babies 

Leica my 1 year old German Shepherd










and Neko snoozing in my bed ( we guess he is 2 years old, he was a stray if you can believe it)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Leica is gorgoeus!!!! I have mentioned (many times) that I would also love to have a german shepherd along with my goldens! maybe someday.....
Your kitty is adorable too. : )


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful kid's you have! :smooch: German Shepard's are so beautiful...we have one in Klondike's obedience class that is 6 months old. 
Your kitty is Beautiful. We also had a Siamese named Neiko. Lost him to Feline Leukemia at the age of 12. He was wonderful!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

you have some regal looking kids!! even Neko napping look looks classy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great picture of the both of them. Leika looks very regal laying on the rock. Neko cracks me up with his expression. Looks like a little smirk "this is the life".
Beautiful kids you have.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous pets! I love Neko. One day I will have a Siamese, and would really love a snowshoe!


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

Awww thanks guys! As I am typing this they are all around. Neko snoozing on the bed making cute litte noises, and Bailey and Leica watching my every move but pretending to be waiting patiently for their walk 

I am off....


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

What cutie pies!! And, great pictures..what type of camera do you use?!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous Kids*

You sure have GORGEOUS KIDS!!!

Leica, Neko and Simona-what GREAT NAMES!!!

Is Leica protective???


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

keyk said:


> What cutie pies!! And, great pictures..what type of camera do you use?!


 Thanks!

Those pics were taken with the Nikon d 40. Sometimes I am lucky and they turn out great lol, but I get a lot of blurry shots. Like the one with neko, is a little shaky.


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> You sure have GORGEOUS KIDS!!!
> 
> Leica, Neko and Simona-what GREAT NAMES!!!
> 
> Is Leica protective???


Thank you! And that is a tricky question. She is usually friendlier than my Golden, but it is as if she has a sixth sense, and knows when to be on alert. The other day I had a cable repair man show up at the door, and she barked at him to let him know she is there and ready to fight if necessary  LOL we always say, Bailey will sell us to the devil for a piece of food, not Leica....But she is the sweetest dog,very gentle with even the tiniest kids that run up to her and hug her.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pets you have there. Got any more pics of them? I'd love to see some more of them all.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful animals! You photos are really nice too. My husband would also like for our next dog to be a GSD or another Catahoula 


Tiffany


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

Carmen said:


> Gorgeous pets you have there. Got any more pics of them? I'd love to see some more of them all.


 
Sure  Give me a minute lol ( always happy to show them off  )

But your pup summer is just about the sweetest thing ever.Can you post some of her as well ?:crossfing

I am still trying to get to know everyone here. And am amazed at all the good looking and adorable dogs


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Simona said:


> Sure  Give me a minute lol ( always happy to show them off  )
> 
> But your pup summer is just about the sweetest thing ever.Can you post some of her as well ?:crossfing
> 
> I am still trying to get to know everyone here. And am amazed at all the good looking and adorable dogs


Sure thing. I'll get some more of her tomorrow. Was thinking of having a photo shoot, she's growing so much.


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

Per request from Carmen 


























With me in D.C.



















I better stop now:bigangel:


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics. Those animals of yours are amazing. I LOVE your GS. We had 2 when we were still living in South Africa and they were incredible dogs. I'd love another one. Your cat is so gorgeous. Can't believe he's a stray.

Great pics and all your furbabies are too cute.


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you Carmen! Now where are my Summer pics  ?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful pics !!! It's amazing how many golden parents also have German Shepherds..... great combo. Keep those pics coming..... they're gorgeous.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Simona
Here is a link to the pics I put up yesterday in the gallery http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=39125


----------

